# OUTBACK OWNERS MANUAL ONLINE



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

KEYSTONE has an OUTBACK OWNERS MANUAL ONLINE.

It's way more comprehensive than the one that came with my 2003 model.
Mine is 36 pages front to back. The one online is 108 pages, and explains things much better.

If you haven't seen it, you might want to go there and save a copy to your computer.

There are also other info sources at this link, like an FAQ. Check it out:

OUTBACK OWNERS MANUAL AND FAQ


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

Yeah, it is a great manual. My 2002 didn't come with anything. When I came across this site about a month ago, I not only copied it to my computor, I printed all 108 pages, put it in a nice binder and will keep it in the trailer for future reference. I used a whole ink cartridge to do it though! Maybe I should get the dealer to replace it!! I really could have used some of that information during my first season of camping.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I've downloaded it too. It is my study material for the PDI, in addition to the PDI checklist.


----------



## timeout (Feb 13, 2004)

It's printing right now. Will be great reading material during our campout this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## WayOutback (Mar 18, 2004)

Wow! This is great, and I don't just mean the manual. I stumbled onto this fantastic forum yesterday and cannot believe the great stuff I've learned already. This manual is the frosting on the cake!

Thanks folks.


----------



## Wakeup1 (Mar 9, 2004)

This is so funny! We just printed out this manual then saw this forum thread! I think it will be very useful when we do our initial checkout with our new 21rs. Love the forum. Thanks
Viv


----------

